# Zellen aus Excel nach Access kopieren



## Mazotte (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich bekomme wöchentlich standardisierte Rechnungen im Excel Format und möchte daraus nur bestimmte Zellen (~60 Positionen, welche immer an der selben Stelle sind) in eine Access DB kopieren, wo ich ein Formular erstellt habe in dem genau diese Rechnungspositionen auch vertreten sind. 
Da ich von Makros nicht so viel Ahnung habe wollte ich Euch nun bitten, mir eine Hilfestellung bei der Erstellung eines Makros zu geben. Es ist mir dabei egal, ob ich das Makro von Access aus starte und auf das excel active sheet verweise oder anders herum.

Viele Grüße,
Mazotte


----------



## RavelinePower (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen bei Tutorials.de

Nun zu Deiner Frage, leider keine Access Version angegeben deswegen erläutere ich Dir die Schritte wie in Access 2003.

Also Schritt 1 Makro erstellen.
In Aktion wählst Du ...... TransferArbeitsblatt...... aus.
Transfertyp = Importieren
Dateiformat = Microsoft Excel 8-9
Tabellenname = "Der Name der Tabelle in Access wo hinein kopiert werden soll"
Dateiname = "Vollständiger Pfad Angabe der Exceldatei.... z.B.  C:\EigeneDateien\Test.xls
Besitzt Feldnamen =" JA = In Ecxel gibts Feldnamen NEIN= In Excel gibts keine Feldnamen"
Bereich = " Hier kannst Du auswählen wie was und wo. z.B.  E:N = alles von Bereich E bis N 

Gibst Du nichts ein so wird die ganze Excel Tabelle importiert.

Sodele uns nun hast Du ein Makro das dies kann.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Mazotte (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort. Es handelt sich um die Access 200 Variante und um entsprechendes Excel. Diese Import-Routine kann ich auch machen. Mein Problem jedoch ist, dass ich nicht ganze Reihen oder Spalten aus der Rechnung brauche, sondern nur z.B.: Zelle B6, D24, F4 usw. also nicht in Reihen oder Spalten sortiert. 
Das Kopieren der 60 Zellen nach Access muss ich bis jetzt immer manuell machen und hätte es aber gern auf Knopfdruck, also am besten aus Access heraus (button erstellen + Makro zuweisen). Ich habe nur leider keine Ahnung, wie ich dort im VBA das betreffende Excel sheet aktiviere und dann die entsprechenden Zellen kopieren lassen kann.
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
Mazotte


----------



## RavelinePower (5. Mai 2008)

Moin Mazotte

Wo ist da der Sinn  handelt es sich dann um gleiche Datenteile, wie nur Zahlen oder Text ?

Wenn ja dann folgendes ca. 60 mal 

DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet acImport, 8, "Zieltabelle", "C:\Desktop\Test.xls", False, "A4:A4"

8 = Excelversion der Datei
Zieltabelle = Name der Tabelle in Access
C:\Desktop\Test.xls = Dateipfad der Exceltabelle
False = Nein keine Kopfzeile in Excel (True = JA )
A4:A4 = Zellenbereich in Excel A4

So dies machst Du dann 60 mal dann haste Deinen Import.

Greatz Sascha


----------



## Mazotte (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Sascha,
danke soweit, aber noch eine Frage: wo sage ich dem Makro in welche Access Zelle er es mir hineinkopieren soll? Ich meine, ich habe ja extra ein Formular dafür gebastelt. 

Gruß,
Mazotte


----------



## RavelinePower (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Mazotte.

Mit dem VB Code erstellst Du eine Tabelle, indem die Daten von oben nach unten eingespielt werden.
In welcher Reihenfolge bestimmst Du ja selbst durch den Code (ca. 60 mal )

Ich denke nicht das man Access beibringen kann "Nimm von den 60 einzelnen Daten, 1 und setzte dies dort in mein Formular hin."

Und wenn doch müsste dies eine noch größere Arbeit darstellen als sie jetzt schon ist.

Sorry aber da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen..... ansonsten als Tip komlette Excel ins Access importieren und Abfrage basteln die die Werte anzeigen die Du jeweils in deinen Textboxen haben möchtest.

Greatz Sascha


----------



## Schwartz (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich hatte eine Tabelle in Excel und wollte diese in meine bereits bestehende Acceltabelle kopieren. DAbei habe ich die hier vorgeschlagenen Schritte gemacht.

Also Schritt 1 Makro erstellen.
In Aktion wählst Du ...... TransferArbeitsblatt...... aus.
Transfertyp = Importieren
Dateiformat = Microsoft Excel 8-9
Tabellenname = "Der Name der Tabelle in Access wo hinein kopiert werden soll"
Dateiname = "Vollständiger Pfad Angabe der Exceldatei.... z.B. C:\EigeneDateien\Test.xls
Besitzt Feldnamen =" JA = In Ecxel gibts Feldnamen NEIN= In Excel gibts keine Feldnamen"
Bereich = " Hier kannst Du auswählen wie was und wo. z.B. E:N = alles von Bereich E bis N

Es handelte sich dabei um zwei Tabellen, die miteinander verknüpft sind. Eine mit Firmeninformatioenn und eine mit Informationen zu Ansprechpartnern. Die Makros haben auch für beide Tabellen funktioniert. Allerdings bin ich dann auf den Bereich Formulare gegangen und wollte mir die Daten in dem Formular ansehen und da erscheinen sie nicht. In den einzelnen Tabellen sind sie aber drin. Was hab ich falsch gemacht bzw. welcher Schritt fehlt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung
Petra Schwartz


----------

